
Show HN: Amplified – Changing the patent system for good - cigrainger
https://www.amplified.ai/blog/amplified-for-good
======
cigrainger
Hey HN! Founder and CTO of Amplified here. We've been working on this for
quite some time now and we feel like we've finally cracked it. The response
has been really wonderful.

A couple of tech points: we're using Elixir and the app is entirely Phoenix
LiveView. Building with LiveView has been such a pleasure. I'll write another
post about taking the bet on LiveView, but it's been a great one for our small
team.

On the machine learning side, everything is bespoke. My PhD work was on
innovation economics and integrating machine learning into econometric models.
We jumped into transformers early and we've been working on advances in
handling long sequences that we'll be submitting to conferences over the next
year.

We really want to make the patent system work the way it's meant to work. That
means reducing the number of bad patents that get granted and making it easier
for anyone to grapple with patent prior art. We're also keen to help out
anyone being harassed by patent trolls. If you are, drop us a line and we'd be
happy to get you set up with access to Amplified for free.

